# Kenpo/Kempo In Las Vegas Henderson?



## jcraigking (Jan 24, 2006)

I am still looking and reading...

*2 Questions:*

1- Can anyone recommend a good school for Kenpo in Southwest Las Vegas or Henderson, NV?

2- What is reasonable to pay? 

I found schools teaching other styles ranging from 89 to 129 a month, then I visited a Tracy school in a great location with good times for me and its over $150... That's just more than I can do.

Some schools won't give me prices over the phone. There is a McDojo right across from the place I like. I am going there (McDojo) to get a price. If it's reasonable I'll talk to the place I like and see if they can give me something comparable. 

I do not mind waiting a month to start and really looking at some places and comparing. I may even visit a few schools of other (Japanese) systems that are on my route home from work. Maybe I'll be suprised.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 25, 2006)

It is a sales hook not to give prices on the phone.  They want you to walk in the door as it increases the chances of you signing up drastically.  Check them all out, go to a class and see what they are like.  You can take a little time to find a school and teacher you may invest years in, and vice-versa.  It is ok to be a little picky and discriminating.

-Michael


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jan 25, 2006)

jcraigking said:
			
		

> I am still looking and reading...
> 
> *2 Questions:*
> 
> ...


 
Check out Bo Boxing on Trop, one of my students, Brian Hoff, teaches PT there but I'm not sure what days.  On top of that, he's got tons of chicks that do the Aerobic boxing, YOOWZZZAAA  LOL.

OH yea, stay as far as you can from East West Kenpo Karate with Bob Jones teaching We Shen Pai, you'll be sorry if  you do.

DarK LorD


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 26, 2006)

I was informed today there is a new IKCA affiliate school in Henderson called the Karate Nation. Have a looksee.


----------



## kenpomike890 (Jan 26, 2006)

jcraigking said:
			
		

> I am still looking and reading...
> 
> *2 Questions:*
> 
> ...


 

I train at East West Kenpo karate at Eastern and Sunset. If you would like to, come by and try a class. This way you can formulate your own opinion. If you have any questions you can shoot me a message on this forum or privately.


----------



## Franc0 (Jan 27, 2006)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> OH yea, stay as far as you can from East West Kenpo Karate with Bob Jones teaching We Shen Pai, you'll be sorry if you do.
> DarK LorD


 
I second that. There is also Nevada Kenpo Karate on Boulder Hwy, they teach Paul Mill's AKKI Kenpo (702)434-7274


----------



## TheEdge883 (Feb 9, 2006)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> There is also Nevada Kenpo Karate on Boulder Hwy, they teach Paul Mill's AKKI Kenpo (702)434-7274


 
I second this one. Great instructors and nice people.


----------



## kungfulee (Feb 13, 2006)

Dont go to ussd.


----------



## Les (Feb 13, 2006)

Call this number (702) 434-7274

Or just go there, Nevada Kenpo Karate Studio
                       3310 South Nellis Blvd. #19
                       Las Vegas

Tell them Les from England sent you.


----------



## Franc0 (Feb 13, 2006)

Les said:
			
		

> Call this number (702) 434-7274
> 
> Or just go there, Nevada Kenpo Karate Studio
> 3310 South Nellis Blvd. #19
> ...


 
I'll be doing a knife seminar there on Saturday March 4th @12 noon%-}


----------



## Mikael151 (Aug 29, 2006)

Les said:
			
		

> Call this number (702) 434-7274
> 
> Or just go there, Nevada Kenpo Karate Studio
> 3310 South Nellis Blvd. #19
> ...


That's my school!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Aug 30, 2006)

kungfulee said:
			
		

> Dont go to ussd.



From what I hear, the USSD instructor in Henderson is a very good instructor.


----------



## snshnvxn (Nov 16, 2006)

The USSD instructor is very good in Henderson but the price will kill you!!!! I know I use to work for them...


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 16, 2006)

snshnvxn said:


> The USSD instructor is very good in Henderson but the price will kill you!!!! I know I use to work for them...



Used to? What happened?


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

Josh Oakley said:


> From what I hear, the USSD instructor in Henderson is a very good instructor.


 
The price is very expensive (250 a month unless you sign a contract for 6 or more months).  Yes, they have a contract even though they call it an agreement.  I know, I used to work for them too.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah I got talked into signing a 2 year contract at ussd which lowered the price to $150 which is still pretty steep.  Makes me wish I would have taken the time to look into other places first.  Take your time, visit different studios and pick the one you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 11, 2007)

Mariachi Joe said:


> Yeah I got talked into signing a 2 year contract at ussd which lowered the price to $150 which is still pretty steep. Makes me wish I would have taken the time to look into other places first. Take your time, visit different studios and pick the one you are most comfortable with.


 
I agree.  Find what works best for you.


----------



## kenpoconceptskim (Feb 10, 2007)

I would avoid any school that does the "contract" thing.  The "contract" you sign is not with the school but with a finance company.  It acts as a lender to the school owner who gets a lump sum amount for the entire amount of the contract.  They payments you make go to that company.

I would seek out schools/instructors that do either month to month (at a reasonable rate) and/or shorter term agreements.  I recommend avoiding 2-4 year contracts, ESPECIALLY if they are 3rd party contracts.

The main thing is to visit the various instructors, view the classes, meet the students.  Observe carefully if the instructor(s) show a genuine interest in the students and teaching.  Avoid ones who seem to focus on themselves and showing off what they can do.  Find the instructor, system, style that best matches your personality.

Remember, you are looking at a long-term relationship (student/teacher) so it is important that you feel comfortable and have confidence in your instructor.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Feb 11, 2007)

kenpoconceptskim said:


> I would avoid any school that does the "contract" thing. The "contract" you sign is not with the school but with a finance company. It acts as a lender to the school owner who gets a lump sum amount for the entire amount of the contract. They payments you make go to that company.
> 
> I would seek out schools/instructors that do either month to month (at a reasonable rate) and/or shorter term agreements. I recommend avoiding 2-4 year contracts, ESPECIALLY if they are 3rd party contracts.
> 
> ...


 
I agree completly, I hurt my ankle a while back and could not go to class but still had to pay since I had to go through ABC.  When that contract is up I will not get into another contract again.


----------



## mdavidg (Sep 10, 2016)

Never mind.


----------



## mdavidg (Sep 10, 2016)

Since this thread has already been created I would like to ask if anyone knows of any non-Ed Parker Kenpo schools in the Las Vegas area. I know we have a few CHA-3 schools and I'm open to those as well as Ohana Kenpo that teaches both Cha-3 Kenpo and Kajukenbo. Are there any others? I found one who was masquerading as an Okinawan Kenpo school but I think someone caught him in the lie because this comment is no longer on his website. 

Are there any others?


----------



## mdavidg (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey Folks, there's a Kenpo dojo near where I'm planning to build a house in Pahrump and another in Henderson. The one in Pahrump teaches a style of Kenpo I haven't heard of before today call chogoku kenpo and I'm unsure of the other school. The second school is called Dan Hurd's Academy of Martial Arts. The other school is called Dragon Cloud Dojo. Thoughts? I should mention I am trying to avoid any affiliates of Ed Parker. I think the Dragon Cloud is safe but I don't have any information about the school. And I have even less on Dan's school although I thought I saw a post recently on facebook that hinted that he may be affiliated with Ed Parker.


----------



## Dylan9d (Dec 27, 2016)

WOW

Those americans make a nice business out of martial arts !!! 
$89 - $129 a month or $250 a month. What a ridiculous prices !!!

My students pay me €25 a month that comes down to $27 a month for 2x training a week each 1,5 hour. And I don't have contracts or a sign up fee or exams.

Yes I still have my dayjob


----------



## kuniggety (Dec 27, 2016)

Dylan9d said:


> WOW
> 
> Those americans make a nice business out of martial arts !!!
> $89 - $129 a month or $250 a month. What a ridiculous prices !!!
> ...



Prices for a lot of martial arts vary a lot in the US, mainly depending on the dojo. ie if it's out of a garage, YMCA, rented room in a commercial center, or even operating their own place. You can see prices as low as what you mentioned ($27) to as high as $250 for unlimited training at places that own their own facilities and are located in higher cost of living areas. That being said, I wouldn't touch USSD with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Mdwilson (Dec 28, 2016)

May not be a big help for y'all looking for a Kenpo school near BC or Henderson. But there is a Kenpo school in Kingman AZ. 

I don't know much about the instructor , but I believe he was trained by David German .


----------



## mdavidg (Dec 29, 2016)

Mdwilson said:


> "there is a Kenpo school in Kingman AZ".
> 
> I don't know much about the instructor , but I believe he was trained by David German .




What kind of a school is it? What style do they teach? Do you have a website address for them?


----------



## Mdwilson (Dec 31, 2016)

No website. I believe his school is called the white wind tiger foundation .


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 4, 2017)

Kenpo 5.0 is the best kenpo in vegas by jeff speakman


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 5, 2017)

My one experience with Mr. Speakman and kenpo 5.0 left me unimpressed.  It was a seminar situation.  The aspect of his system that was kind of highlighted in that seminar was what I could only describe as "misguided".


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats your opinion I would recommend kenpo karate to anybody it has awesome technique and form and it will work on th street and beside technique are idea not rule which can change anytime depending upon circumstances i just pass my 3rd degree brown dec 17 so on tuesday i learn 2 new awesome technique and they expand your vocabulary in motion


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, it is.  That is indeed my opinion.


----------



## mdavidg (Jan 5, 2017)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Kenpo 5.0 is the best kenpo in vegas by jeff speakman




I won't study Kenpo with anyone who is a disciple of Ed Parker. Just my opinion but i do not like what he has done with Kenpo. He basically destroyed what James Mitose shared with him. And one of the few forms of Kenpo that has stayed true to Mitose is CHA3 Kenpo and/or Kajukembo. 

Yes, you will still gain some element of defense but there's a lot of what Kenpo/Kempo is that Ed Parker removed and this has been written about extensively. I'm not going to put down either but I prefer no to study with anyone who has a direct connection to the Parker lineage. And this includes Tracey, although Tracey is a hit or miss from what I'm told.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 7, 2017)

mdavidg said:


> I won't study Kenpo with anyone who is a disciple of Ed Parker. Just my opinion but i do not like what he has done with Kenpo. He basically destroyed what James Mitose shared with him. And one of the few forms of Kenpo that has stayed true to Mitose is CHA3 Kenpo and/or Kajukembo.
> 
> Yes, you will still gain some element of defense but there's a lot of what Kenpo/Kempo is that Ed Parker removed and this has been written about extensively. I'm not going to put down either but I prefer no to study with anyone who has a direct connection to the Parker lineage. And this includes Tracey, although Tracey is a hit or miss from what I'm told.



Meh, the quality is more instructor based.  My kenpo rank is a mixed Tracy/Parker lineage, but I have studied under and taught for instructors in multiple Kajukenbo (including CHA3) and both Parker and Tracy kenpo lineages.  It is all kenpo/kempo.  I've met AK instructors that produce quality students that can fight and Kajukenbo guys that couldn't (and vice versa of course).


----------



## mdavidg (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes, you are right but again, Parker screwed up Kenpo. He was lazy and didn't want to commit to learning the full art. And then he started filling in gaps with other crap that had nothing to do with Kenpo. 

This is why I am lucky that we have two kick ***, take no prisoners, CHA3 schools in LV. The school in Henderson is my preference because they not only teach the full curriculum for CHA3 Kenpo but they also teach Kajukembo alongside. And they have some of the best prices in the area. I only asked about other schools because it surprises me that in a state as large as LV we don't have more options for Kenpo. But what is today, will be changed in two years. So who knows what the future holds, right?


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 7, 2017)

mdavidg said:


> This is why I am lucky that we have two kick ***, take no prisoners, CHA3 schools in LV. The school in Henderson is my preference because they not only teach the full curriculum for CHA3 Kenpo but they also teach Kajukembo alongside. And they have some of the best prices in the area. I only asked about other schools because it surprises me that in a state as large as LV we don't have more options for Kenpo. But what is today, will be changed in two years. So who knows what the future holds, right?



Outside of the Las Vegas valley (in which I lived for 5 1/2 years), the only other really populated area in NV is Reno. LV actually has a TON of MA schools. Maybe not a lot of Kenpo, but there is a handful of Kung fu, some karate, several BJJ, etc.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 7, 2017)

mdavidg said:


> I won't study Kenpo with anyone who is a disciple of Ed Parker. Just my opinion but i do not like what he has done with Kenpo. He basically destroyed what James Mitose shared with him. And one of the few forms of Kenpo that has stayed true to Mitose is CHA3 Kenpo and/or Kajukembo.
> 
> Yes, you will still gain some element of defense but there's a lot of what Kenpo/Kempo is that Ed Parker removed and this has been written about extensively. I'm not going to put down either but I prefer no to study with anyone who has a direct connection to the Parker lineage. And this includes Tracey, although Tracey is a hit or miss from what I'm told.


Well, as usual there is a lot of backstory.  Mitose is a controversial character.  Mr. Parker actively distanced himself from Mitose, and those who were close to Mr. Parker tend to hold similar feelings.

Al Tracy sees mitose as the ancestor of our system.  I have read both of Mitose's books.  His second book in particular, the one where he gets all "religious", has zero value.  There is nothing in that book that is worth so much as a puddle of spit.  It is so chaotically random as to be the ramblings of a madman.

I don't know what Mitose taught as kenpo, and I don't really care.  Lots of people argue over these things.  My impression is that at some point in his life, Mitose had a break from reality.  I don't know when that happened or if he had that problem all of his life.  While I accept that he holds a place in the kenpo history, had I known him, I am sure I too would have moved to create distance from him as well.

From many discussions over the years here in the forums, it seems to me that Mr. Parker could and should have done some things differently with kenpo.  But I never knew the man, so that is armchair quarterbacking.  I understand that circumstances in his life lead him to make certain decisions, which is something that I think we all ought to be able to relate to on some level.  I no longer practice any form of kenpo so it isn't really my business.

These are topics over which heated debates can arise.  I don't think it's worth it, honestly.  I hope you find a school in which you are happy, and gives you a high quality of training.


----------

